# Where's Maryam?



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know she's off in Europe somewhere, but anyone know when Maryam is coming back home? I miss her wit and also miss seeing pics of Pablo!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it is the week after Carolina's wedding.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I knew it was later too cause I told her I could pick her up on my way to Richmond!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've missed seeing her posts as well!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Funny Marj I was just going to post about when Maryam was going to be back as well. I miss her and seeing Pablo as well!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, Maryam posted to you a couple of weeks ago here: http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=163694&postcount=77

She says she'll be back mid-September.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, ladies!  Hopefully, Maryam comes back with a ton of pictures to share. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, this is so funny! I too was just wondering how soon it would be before she would be home. It must be getting close!

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You ladies are so adorable! I just discovered this thread, LOL. It's pretty old, but I thought I'd let you know that I'm leaving for Berlin again next WE and will be back mid July. And yes, Pablo is coming too and this time I will take lots of pics to share with my Nikon


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We will miss you, Maryam ~ Pablo, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Maryam, that's just too funny! I noticed this thread pop up again and wondered who it was that didn't notice the date it was created!! LOL

Well.... since you're going to Europe YET AGAIN, lucky duck, then yes, you had better take a ton of pictures! Your shots are always incredible and I can't wait to hear about your time in Berlin. Lucky Pablo!

Oh. And who will be on Amanda's back, teasing her mercilessly while you're gone? I mean, other than Leeann, Ryan and pretty much everyone else... ?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Have a fabulous and safe trip Maryam! Don't forget our tee shirt souvenirs! 

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm envious of your travels, but it sounds like a rough trip with Pablo...how is it traveling that far with him?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Kathie and Beverly!

Marj, even Amanda needs a little break sometimes  

Sheri, don't be envious of the traveling. As I'm typing this, I'm drinking a calming tea after a little arrhythmia I experienced 30 min. ago from thinking too much of our travel. We're flying to NYC on Saturday morning, landing around 8:30 am. My connecting flight won't be until 7 pm. 
In the meantime I plan on meeting Carolina somehow, poor girl will be moving the day before (w/ professional movers though, but still). 
Luckily, our flight to Berlin will be direct, 8 hours, over night. I'm more worried about the flight back during daytime. 
I decided to start taking some valerian root pills the day prior to our trip so I don't spread those stress hormones directly into Pablo's little nervous brain.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

What exactly makes you nervous about it, Maryam? I mean which part?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have a great time!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Debra, the part that he may start digging, panting and whining after one hour again and I still have 7-8 hours ahead of me. I do open the flap though once he's calmed down so he can stretch out more, but I have to make sure he doesn't bolt. 
I think his main problems are a) he hates confinement (hopefully that part is better since he's very OK with his Sherpa these past couple of months) and b) he needs to poop due to the pressure changes (despite having pooped 2-3x prior to departure and being fed only tiny amounts several hours before). I am basically tense during the entire flight, that's why it's important that *I* take something to calm my nerves to not add to his stress.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

I wish you were flying into New York anytime during the week. I would have so loved to meet you and spend a little time. As for the trip, I'm sure for your family it's nowhere near often enough. They must be so excited to get some time with you. I'm happy you'll get some time to spend with Lina.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HA! When I saw this thread, I thought it might be another "secret puppy". Maybe she was going off to get a bro/sis for Pablo. Have a great trip. Look forward to lots of pics when you get back.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Maryam,
Keep him in his sherpa everyday this week for increasing amounts of time while you go and do stuff.
Also, Moxie travels cross country all the time as you know. Tire him out the day before, don't let him sleep alot, even a tiring trip to the groomers helps to exhaust him.
And regarding the pressure in the cabin and poop, I don't think that there is science behind that one and I would cross that off my list of worries for sure.
Oh and I never unzip even a bit until I am ready to let him out.
I use a soothing voice and put my hand down for takeoff and landings.
It will be better this time.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Debra!


> And regarding the pressure in the cabin and poop, I don't think that there is science behind that one and I would cross that off my list of worries for sure.


 All the pooting people do around me and the frequent stinky toilet travels they make are science enough for me, LOL. I know it makes him want to poop because he will RUN and poop even after a one hour flight. It may just be out of nervousness.
I will wear him out, just like I did last time. I am hopeful all will go well, because he's older now and very much used to his Sherpa in which he ALWAYS rides in the car since day one. I may leave the lid closed like you suggested, but keep in mind that he's 15.5 pounds and fairly long. He's traveling in the large Sherpa, but it's a long flight, longer than across country here.
I've tried the soothing voice and holding my hand in front of the lid for him to smell it with no success. He's just a big drama queen overall, LOL.

Overall it is less terrible than it feels, because it is more my fear of 'will he start freaking out now? Or maybe now? Or now?' and the thought of all the what if's that keep me stressed out. In retrospect, he may dig for only 5-10 min and then stop, but it sure feels like eternity. It gets actually worse when I try to make it better by talking to him or petting him.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, are you going to try the acepromazine to calm Pablo? Since the dose is so low, it might work to try it on him once before you go (like during one of these ridiculous thunderstorms we keep having). It might at least take the edge off and give you some peace of mind on the flight.

I hope you have a wonderful trip and a great experience practicing your medicine over there :wave:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Did I miss something in this thread? Just what are you going to do in Berlin, Maryam?

Don't worry too much about Pablo ~ sounds like you do enough for both of you....lol....reminds me of me!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathie, you didn't really miss anything because it didn't turn out exactly as planned. My intention was to stay for 6 weeks, 4 of which I wanted to spend working at the ER to get back on the medical track. Now I only have 3 weeks total and will spend some time at my uncle's practice to get SOME medical flair. I am preparing for an observership in August in Philly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, happy to hear about the the observship in Philly.... is that like an internship or residency? Have fun in Berlin.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm curious too...what's an observership?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

An observership is something like shadowing, meaning I will follow the Dr's/Residents but am not allowed to have any patient contact whether it is w/ or w/o supervision. An internship includes patient contact. Because I'm a graduate, I'm not entitled to do internships anymore. Great, huh?!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't understand? Does that mean you're done with school? What is your next step? I'm being nosy....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Maryam have a safe and wonderful trip. I hope Pablo will travel well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Luna.

Ann, I'm a doctor on the entire planet except in the US since Summer 2006 when I graduated from med school in Germany. Unfortunately, one has to take all the board exams here to be eligible for a residency spot or to work as a doctor period. Just because I took the exams here, doesn't turn me into an official student. I'm an international medical graduate trying to get a residency spot.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well that's just ridiculous, Maryam! That last post of yours, I mean..... We also have a shortage of drs. here in Quebec, as in many parts of Canada, and we still won't recognized doctors from most other parts of the world. Sheesh! Who is being penalized here anyway? Those doctors, such as yourself, sure, but it's John Q. Public who suffers the most, that's who.  

O.k., rant over ... for now. lol

Good luck on your trip, maryam. You will do just fine. Is hubby going too?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, sorry it's such a pain here! I hope it gets sorted out so you can get busy!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Maryam I can't believe the hoops they are making you jump. I hope you can get your residency soon


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maryam, I can't believe it's so difficult here and I hope you enjoy your trip to Germany and working at your uncle's practice! What a great experience! I hope you get your residency soon here!!!!
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you have other family in Germany, too?

My DH's grandparent's on both sides are German immigrants. We've never been there but would love to visit sometime. No family there that we know.

I hope you have a good time. I hope you find a residency soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- are you gonna bring back some sausage?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip Maryam. 

I am sorry for all the loop holes you are going through. Geez !!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for sympathizing with me, stuck in this weird system. The info I gave you is just the tip of the iceberg, but I'm kind of over getting upset with things I can't change anyway.

Amanda, good to know you're into sausage, what kind do you like? Wiener? Bratwurst (medium size and chunky)? 1/2 Meter Rostbratwurst (1.5 foot long)?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MMmmmm....... yummy *brat*wurst!! Actually, that sounds like the perfect sausage for Amanda!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: I can't believe *I* didn't think of that. My mind was elsewhere, more in the dirty section where Amanda likes to hang out too.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My girlfriend married a German and one year she brought us the yummiest sausage. I wish I could remember the name. She called it breakfast sausage and it was coated with crushed black pepper. Yum.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Maryam,

I'm pretty much an expert in Drs. and I wish I could see you! It's crazy what you're going threw, but like you said, you can't dwell on it, or it will make you insane.

Are you considering using Acepromazine for Pablo on the flight? I use it once in awhile with Cooper during thunder storms or on long trips in the motor home. It works really well with him. I use 1/2 a 10 mg tab and he is about 14 lbs.

Don't forget to check in and take lots of pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maryam, have a great trip with Pablo and as Cesar would say "stay calm and assertive".....lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Thanks Luna.
> 
> Ann, I'm a doctor on the entire planet except in the US since Summer 2006 when I graduated from med school in Germany. Unfortunately, one has to take all the board exams here to be eligible for a residency spot or to work as a doctor period. Just because I took the exams here, doesn't turn me into an official student. I'm an international medical graduate trying to get a residency spot.


It sounds confusing, but good luck to you!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a great and safe trip, Maryam!!!


----------

